# NFL Draft Pick Jerseys Decorated By Stahls� Featured In NY Times Article and Video



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

*NFL Draft Pick Jerseys Decorated By Stahls’ Featured In NY Times Article and Video*

Starting in 2012, the NFL began a new tradition of presenting a team jersey with the player’s name on the back during its annual Draft Day held at Radio City Music Hall when it announces the picks for the upcoming season. 

This year’s NFL Draft, May 8, was no different, and The New York Times featured an article in print and a video on its website about how Commissioner Roger Goodell is able to hand each player a personalized jersey in less than 2 minutes after he announces to the world for the first time who a pick is.

The New York Times featured Stahls’ for its role in making that happen with prespaced text and a Hotronix® heat press at the 2014 NFL draft—both the key to instant, on-demand personalization.

The article entitled “Personalizing Jerseys of Top N.F.L. Picks Is a Race Against the Clock” (http://www.nytimes.com/2014/05/09/s...a-race-against-the-clock.html?ref=sports&_r=0) shows Cathi Christopher of Stahls’ positioning a prespaced name and heat sealing it with a Hotronix® Fusion heat press. 

“I am thrilled that heat printing is getting national exposure at the NFL draft,” says Ted Stahl, Chairman of the Board for GroupeSTAHL. “More importantly, I’m proud of my team at Stahls’, especially those stationed in New York City, for their hard work and preparation to help make the draft a tremendous success.”

Stahls’, a GroupeSTAHL Company, is a world leader specializing in the development, manufacturing, and distribution of heat printing technologies. Stahls’ provides customers with the most cost effective and efficient ways to decorate garments. Stahls’ is located in St. Clair Shores, MI with GroupeSTAHL operations located throughout North and South America, Europe, Asia, and Australia. For more information, go to stahls.com, call 800.4.STAHLS, or email [email protected].


----------

